# Work, Anxiety, & IBS-D



## 20653 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello there,In a nutshell this is me - IBS-D for last 6~7 years, only figured that out in the last 2. Having no luck with controlling it. (Med's don't work and while I know my triggers.. that doesn't really mean anything... I swear it changes day to day, its so frustrating!) Pretty much house-bound for the last couple of years.Thought the other day - I should try to be more pro-active take back my life. So I applied for and got a job. (At a museum, if it matters.) I start Monday. I thought, well, at least I can kind of move though the day as I want. It's not like I have to wait for anyone to cover me off.. and if I need to go... I can go.This is the first time I've worked in 3 years. I'm so distressed! It's not so much having a new job and wanting to succeed in it. It's just I have zero faith in my body to do what I need and/or want it to do. I was awake at 7am chatting with my sister - she told me she was going into the city at 2pm. I was sitting there wondering.. huh, I was going to have French Toast for brekkie.. but if I do that.. I don't think I can go. (I BET that sounds pretty familar.)So, my question - How do you manage it? Working and the IBS? I see my best options avoiding brekkie/lunch and waiting for supper. That said, extended periods without eating, can be just as bad. So is this just a catch 22?I'm 23, so frustrated and trying to find the silver lining. (I still fondly recall my life 'before', and it's breaking my heart the way I am now.)Thanks for the time,














Geri


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Geri. Check out the calcium info on the D Board. It won't stop whatever is causing your condition but it should, at least, bulk up the poop.As far as working and D, mine really got so bad at the end that I was fortunate to find a job I could mostly do at home. Prior to that I was self-employed in the retail and restaurant world. THAT was difficult. The discovery of the flavonoid supplement I take allowed me to return to the real world. Pity I didn't know about Caltrate during the 10 years which preceeded that discovery.Try the Caltrate and good luck with your job. Which museum, by the way? If it's in Victoria, I'll wave.Mark


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi GeriI work and go to school both full time, and let me tell you, every day is a battle in itself. What i do is a lot of breathing exercises, and I take lomotil.well, to go further in depth, i wake up early, take my pills and drink my chamomile tea. Chamomile really calms my stomache down. Why? i dont know. but it helps. I guess everyone is different when it comes to dealing with ibs, and Ive had it for 15 years and dealt with it through trial and error. good luck


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd highly recommend drinking aloe on the regular. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome geri


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

I went to an alternative healer which really helped. I had been to doctors, tried special diets and nothing helped. The alternative healer put me on supplements. I take fiber and stuff called Intestinal Bowel Soother (it's made by a company called Renew Life) religiously. It has significantly improved my IBS. I can now manage working and going to college.


----------



## 20653 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello,Thanks so much for the suggestions! I'm going to try them all.. (just not at the same time..) Starting with the teas.But, about the lomotil.. I thought it was habbit forming? At least, I thought that was what I read on it.After my first day at work I feel great about it - It's a small-town museum (we're doing a special project) and luckily I work with two seemingly great woman. I think both of them have some health issues of their own. And because its just the 3 of us, we pretty much decided we're going to (more or less) come and go as we find we need. Which, is a wonderful stress reducer!Again, I want to say thanky you for the suggestions and the welcome. It's nice to have someone(s) be able to offer suggestions.. and be able to actually understand what its like. It really helps to not feel all alone out there







(oh and Mark, I'm on the other side of the country, but thanks for the potential wave anyway!) Cheers,Geri_"Friends are angels who lift you to your feet when your wings have trouble remembering how to fly."_


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How weird, i work in an art gallery! lol.In the mornings i don't eat brakfast. Im not advocating NOT eating brekkie, but this is what I do. lol.At work i have 3 breaks. Depending what times they are i generally do this:First break (sometime between 10.30-11.30): Small snackSecond Break (sometime between 11.30-1.30):lunch (soup, main-but its not a huge meal if that makes sense, and desert-but i take yogart).Third Break: Yogart if im hungry.When when i get home i normally have dinner as usual.


----------

